# Alienware Laptops bei Dell USA, was muss ich beachten?



## ODF (7. April 2011)

Hallo PCGH'ler,

mein altes Alienware m15x ist reif für die Mülltonne. Leistungsmäßig ist es ganz okay aber leider sind beide Scharniere ausgebrochen und die linke Shifttaste fehlt auch schon länger (siehe Anhang). Zudem hat das Netzteil auch noch einen Kabelbruch und hat schon so manche Sicherung geärgert. Über meine Zufriedenheit über die AW-Qualität und dem Preis sage ich lieber nichts... aber die Leistung und das Design hingegegen stimmen.

Nun steht passend das neue M11X R3 und das M14X vor der Tür, welches der beiden es wird weiß ich noch nicht.

Spaßeshalber habe ich mir heute testweise mal ein M11X R2 auf Dell Deutschland und eins auf Dell USA zusammengestellt:

Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen

und

The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

Bei der Konfiguration habe ich bewusst die selben und für mich relevanten Ausstattungsmerkmale gewählt:
M11X R2, I7 640UM, 8GB Ram, 500GB HDD und den Rest habe ich abgewählt bzw. das Standarthäkchen gelassen.
Nun kommt der Hammer. Auf Dell Deutschland kostet diese Konfiguration 1.641,-€ und in den USA 999.-$ (ca. 700,-€). Warum hier in Deutschland das selbe Produkt mehr als doppelt so teuer ist weiß ich nicht, die weltweite Dell-Preispolitik ist in meinen Augen nicht gerechtfertigt.

Ebend aus diesem Grund möchte ich mir auch über Umwege (Dell Amerika liefert nicht nach Deutschland) mein zukünftiges M11X R3 oder M14X bei Dell Amerika kaufen. Wobei mir natürlich ein paar Fragen aufkommen:
1. Wo bekomme ich (außer in der Bucht) eine deutsche Tastatur und ein passendes Netzteil her?
2. Was ist bei den amerikanischen Laptopversionen anders zu den unseren?
3. Was muss ich noch beachten?

Ich danke schonmal für Infos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, ODF


----------



## zøtac (7. April 2011)

Das einzige was anders ist ist, wie du schon gesagt hast, das Netzteil und die Tastatur. Wenn du beim Dell Support Nachfragst bekommst du Netzteil&Tastatur von ihnen. Beim Netzteil könnte man noch einen Adapter verwenden, da gibts zahlreiche zu kaufen, schau mal auf Amazon z.b....
Ansonsten solltest du noch dran denken das du wenn du nen Laptop einführst 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen musst, also ganz so günstig wirds dann doch nicht. Also das sind dann bei 999$ ca. 870€ (Einkaufspreis+Versand+19%EUst)

P.S.: 
Wenn du unten in der Taskleiste beim Laptop von EN auf DE umstellst, haste auch das Deutsche Tastatur Layout. Zwar sind die Tasten dann immer noch anders bedruckt aber wenn du blind schreiben kannst brauchst eig. kein neues keyboard


----------



## eXitus64 (7. April 2011)

ich hatte auch anfangs überlegt mein notebook in den staaten zu kaufen ( Gaming Laptops - XOTIC PC - Gaming Notebooks - Custom Laptops - Custom Notebooks) , allerdings haben mich die recht lange lieferzeit und die sehr hohen versandkosten von über 200,-€ abgeschreckt!



ich hatte damals auch direkt noch einmal beim zoll nachgefragt
hier die antwort:
Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

für die Einfuhr von Waren aus Drittländern (z. Bsp. USA) gilt:

Im Postverkehr sind unabhängig von der Person des Versenders und des Empfängers alle Postsendungen (auch kommerzielle
Sendungen) mit Waren, deren Gesamtwert nicht höher ist als 22 EUR, einfuhrabgabenfrei.

Darüber hinaus sind alle Waren bis zu einem Warenwert von 150 Euro zollfrei. Wenn der Gesamtwert von 150 Euro nicht
überschritten wird, sind bei der Einfuhr von Waren aus einem Drittland in das Zollgebiet der Gemeinschaft grundsätzlich
nur die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (EUSt) in Höhe von 19% zu entrichten.

Bei Überschreitung der 150-Euro-Grenze wird in der Regel auch ein Drittlandszollsatz fällig. Um die Einfuhrabgaben und
Einfuhrbestimmungen ermitteln zu können, muss die Ware dann zunächst in den Zolltarif eingereiht werden. Die Höhe des
Einfuhrzolls ist davon abhängig, welcher Warennummer des Harmonisierten Systems (HS-Code) ein Produkt zugeordnet wird.

Um den entsprechenden Zollsatz zu ermitteln, übersende ich Ihnen folgenden Link zum elektronischen Zolltarif:
EZT-online

Hier können Sie über die Auskunftsanwendung-> Einfuhr -> Einreihung -> Stichwortverzeichnis den entsprechenden Artikel
einer elfstelligen Warennummer zuordnen und über Maßnahmen den entsprechenden Einfuhrzollsatz ermitteln.

Notebooks, Handhelds, PDAs werden der Codenummer: 8471 3000 00 0 zugeordnet.
Der Drittlandszollsatz (gültig u.a. für USA) ist frei.

Bei der Einfuhrzollabfertigung in Deutschland wird nur die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (EUSt) in Höhe von 19 % erhoben.

Die Einfuhrabgaben werden wie folgt berechnet:
Rechnungsbetrag umgerechnet in Euro, ab Verkäufer /Versender (den Umrechnungskurs können
Sie wie folgt abfragen:
Zoll online dann in der rechten Spalte die Rubrik Umrechnungskurse wählen)
+ Kosten   (insbesondere ausländische Frachtkosten bzw. Porto (1), Versicherung usw.)
= Einfuhrumsatzsteuerwert * Einfuhrumsatzsteuersatz
= Einfuhrumsatzsteuer

Die Abgabensätze sind von der Warenart abhängig. Ob die Einfuhr für private oder gewerbliche Zwecke erfolgt, die Ware
neu oder gebraucht ist, hat grundsätzlich keine Auswirkung auf die Höhe der Abgabensätze.

(1) Ist die Ware für Ihren persönlichen Gebrauch bestimmt, werden die Portokosten nur hinzugerechnet, wenn diese in der
Zollanmeldung angemeldet sind. Als Zollanmeldung gilt u. a. die vom Versender ausgefüllte Zollinhaltserklärung, die der
Sendung beizufügen ist. Diese Regelung gilt nur für Waren, die im Postverkehr (also durch die Deutsche Post AG, aber
nicht durch den Kurierdienst DHL) befördert werden. Bei Kurier- und Expressdiensten werden die Beförderungskosten, also
die ausländischen Frachtkosten, immer zum Zollwert hinzugerechnet.

Nachstehend habe ich den Ablauf der Einfuhrabfertigung einer Postsendung skizziert:

Anlässlich der Aufgabe des Paketes bei der ausländischen Postverwaltung ist eine Zollinhaltserklärung abzugeben. Diese
wird im internationalen Postverkehr außen auf dem Paket/Päckchen angebracht. Es sollte dort vermerkt werden, welche
Waren (ggf. Code-Warennummer) in dem Paket enthalten sind und wie hoch der gezahlte oder zu zahlende Preis für diese
Waren ist. Der Wert der auf der Zollinhaltserklärung anzugeben ist, ist der gleiche wie der auf der Rechnung
ausgewiesene zu zahlende Betrag. Zudem muss die Rechnung der Sendung beigefügt werden.
Sofern alle zur Erfüllung der Förmlichkeiten der Einfuhrzollabfertigung benötigten Unterlagen (Angaben über die Ware,
den Warenwert etc.) vorliegen und der Empfänger der Postsendung nichts anderes bestimmt hat, vertritt die Deutsche Post
AG den Empfänger automatisch bei der Erfüllung aller Zollförmlichkeiten (§ 5 Abs. 2 ZollVG).
Die Post verauslagt in diesen Fällen die anfallenden Eingangsabgaben und holt sich diese bei Auslieferung des Paketes
gegen Aushändigung des Zollbescheides vom Warenempfänger zurück.
In Fällen, in denen die Post nicht über alle Angaben verfügt oder zwingend erforderliche Unterlagen fehlen, wird die
Sendung an die für Ihre Wohnung zuständige Zollstelle weitergeleitet. Die Post benachrichtigt den Warenempfänger
entsprechend und fordert ihn auf, die Zollanmeldung selbst beim Zollamt vorzunehmen.
Kurierdienste wickeln entsprechende Sendungen nach meinen Informationen nach dem gleichen Schema ab. Von der Übersendung
an die Zollstelle am Wohnort des Empfängers sehen die Kurierdienste üblicherweise ab.
Unklarheiten werden mit dem Warenempfänger geklärt; die Sendung wird anschließend am (Flughafen-) Zollamt durch den
Kurierdienst abgewickelt.

Aus rechtlichen Gründen kann diese Auskunft nur unverbindlich erteilt werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ODF (3. Juni 2011)

So, es hat ein wenig gedauert aber ich habs gemacht und es hat geklappt... es ist ein M11x R3 geworden.

Einen US Verkaeufer zu finden der nach Deutschland versendet war nicht schwer, einen der es fuer nur wenig Dollar Aufpreis macht hingegen schon sehr. Ich habe mich fuer HIDevolution entschieden, laut eigenen Aussagen waren die sehr erfahren mit dem weltweiten Versand von Computern, vom Preis her war dieser Laden auch in Ordnung. Also hab ich bestellt, mit PayPal bezahlt und gewartet...

...und gewartet... bis ich einen Brief von der Post bekommen habe das das Paeckchen nicht verzollt werden konnte und nun beim zustaendigen Zollamt liegt (solch einen Brief, in dem steht das das Paeckchen nach 14 Tagen zurueck zum Versender geschickt wird bekommt man natuerlich erst in die Haende wenn man zwei Wochen auf Montage war). Beim Zoll habe ich anschlieszend sofort angerufen und wurde freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dasz auserhalb des Kartons keine Rechnung ist und der Zoll selbststaendig keine Packete oeffnen darf. Okay, soll es halt so sein. Danach habe ich den Verkaeufer kontaktiert das er mir eine Rechnung mit den vorher besprochenen Werten zumailen soll. Ruck zuck war die Rechnung da und im Anschlusz ab zum Zollamt.

Die ausgedruckte Rechnung hatte den Laptop inklusive Versand mit 400$ ausgewiesen. Die EUST mit 19% hat somit beim Zoll rund 52 Euro gekostet. Ich musste das Packet nichtmal oeffnen, ich sollte mich nur aus rechtlichen Gruenden vergewissern ob auch alles drin ist. Nach dem Zollbesuch war ich noch schnell billig hinter der Grenze tanken und Kippen kaufen, damit waren die Fahrkosten zum Zoll wieder drin.

Diesen Post hier schreibe ich bereits mit meinem neuen Subnotebook. Der Aufwand dieses Geraet ueber die USA zu bestellen war nicht wirklich grosz und beim naechsten mal weisz ich das ich den Verkaeufer darauf hinweise das er unbedingt eine Rechnung auszen an den Karton kleben muss damit der Zoll keine schwierigkeiten macht. Gespaart habe ich dabei wirklich viel Geld und an Asstattung sind hier Dinge drin die man in Deutschland gar nicht erst konfigurieren kann.

Dem Netzteil liegt uebrigens ein Adapter bei, so dasz man sich nicht unbedingt ein neues kaufen muss. Nur bei der Tastatur sieht es ein wenig komplizierter aus. Der deutsche Dell Support akzeptiert die amerikanische Service Tag und Express Service Codes nicht. Es gibt aber die Moeglichkeit online ein Formular auszufuellen damit das Geraet auf mich umgeschrieben wird und ich somit neue Nummern bekomme. Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.

Leistungstechnisch ist mein neuer Montage-/Reisebegleiter etwas schwachbruestiger als mein altes m15x, auch das Display mit Antireflexionsfolie ist etwas bescheiden aber die Akkulaufzeit und das Gewicht ist genial. Endlich hab ich ein wirklich mobilen Laptop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (3. Juni 2011)

kostet es nicht 999Dollar? und somit hast du eine straftat begangen und das noch öffentlich zu machen ....


----------



## ODF (3. Juni 2011)

Wiso habe ich eine Straftat begangen? 400$ ist der offizielle Preis den ich bezahlt habe. Ein generalueberholtes Geraet ist nicht so teuer wie ein Fabrikneues...


----------



## p00nage (3. Juni 2011)

achso dann hab ich das falsch geschrieben, war so wie wenn du den für 999 hast aber durch abmachung ne rechnung für 400euro bekommen hast


----------



## ODF (3. Juni 2011)

Achso, jetzt nach nochmaligen durchlesen des Textes habe ich gesehen wie du auf deine Vermutung gekommen bist, hab mich da wohl nicht so eindeutig ausgedrueckt. Ich hab dem Verkauefer nochmals eine Mail geschrieben und die Rechnung mit allen relevanten Angeben/Daten (wie auch immer) fuer den Zoll angefordert. Er hat uebrigens gemeint das die immer Rechnungen auszen anbringen. Naja egal, waer ich ne Woche laenger auf Montage gewesen haette ich mich richtig geaergert. So ist nochmal alles gut gegangen.


----------



## p00nage (4. Juni 2011)

genau, viel spaß damit


----------

